# Craftsman C950-52677-9 Manual



## Curtis328

I'm quite proficient at searching for anything I require, but this one has really got me.

It's a Canadian model, from approximately the late 80's. Sears Canada has been no help; and there are absolutely no results using Google or Yahoo search.

I'm really just looking for an exploded parts diagram of the entire machine if anybody happens to have one.

Thanks in advance,
Curtis


----------



## Taurus04

Possibly https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...-snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=1 . Works for my 8/25


----------



## Curtis328

Taurus04 said:


> Possibly https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...-snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=1 . Works for my 8/25


Well thank you so much! If you say they're similar enough, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Taurus04

It has exploded parts diagrams. Check yours to see if they are similar. It has worked for me to order an axle, bearings, friction wheel etc. C950 is a Murray built machine with a Tecumseh engine. My local OPE dealer can look up and cross reference most machines. They have more resources. I asked and he printed out the parts diagrams for my 10/32. It is an MTD. Even gave me the MTD equivalent #. A good local guy is a bonus. And the prices are comparable. The local guy only sells Toro and Honda, but appreciates the older gear.


----------



## Curtis328

Thanks again. I've already started comparing the parts schematics to my machine, and it seems to be very similar, if not the same in most cases.

I'll check with my local shop tomorrow (Cummings Small Engine Services) and see if they'd be willing to print me out the parts diagrams; I'd even be willing to pay them for that service.

I know they have the information, as I usually go to them for parts; I've just never had the nerve to ask them to provide me with the diagrams, as they can be a bit short with you at times.

Thanks again!


----------



## JayzAuto1

GMorning C328, Try this site, http://partsandservice.com/ I was turned on to this site by another member for those hard to find Murray/NOMA and Canadiana machines. You can print out your own diagrams, although it's page by page, rather than D/L a manual. But it's accurate and it's on your computer. I know what you mean about "they can get short"...... I deal with many who just want 'Free Info' so they can order it online and 'save money', which may or not be the case. But try that site.....many of these companies use the same parts, as they are multi-branded and are manufacturing/design companies using available parts. GLuck, Jay


----------



## Curtis328

JayzAuto1 said:


> GMorning C328, Try this site, PartsAndService.com Online Repair Parts Lookup and Ordering I was turned on to this site by another member for those hard to find Murray/NOMA and Canadiana machines. You can print out your own diagrams, although it's page by page, rather than D/L a manual. But it's accurate and it's on your computer. I know what you mean about "they can get short"...... I deal with many who just want 'Free Info' so they can order it online and 'save money', which may or not be the case. But try that site.....many of these companies use the same parts, as they are multi-branded and are manufacturing/design companies using available parts. GLuck, Jay


Wow, thanks so much for all the great info guys!

I was contemplating whether or not I should've thrown this post up on this site, but now I definitely don't regret it!


----------

